# WSP



## Gramma Judy (Sep 28, 2009)

I placed my order on Friday afternoon and the UPS man was at my office at 11:00 this morning.  Fast.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

OH BOY now you can play . I have to sniff and admire each scent as I unpack them . Have fun 

Kitn


----------



## heyjude (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, that's fast!  :shock: 

I am going to place an fo order soon to take advatage of the free shipping. I wonder how much I am saving though if their prices are as I have read a bit higher to begin with.  

Jude


----------



## jarvan (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm waiting for my WSP order as we speak!


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 29, 2009)

if i order over the weekend, i'll have it tuesday, everytime


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 29, 2009)

I ordered on Sunday, it went out Monday, it'll be here Thursday.
It always takes 3 days to get to me from the day they ship it.

I personally think they are one of the more reasonable sites to purchase from and their products and customer service is top notch. 
One time I got the wrong order and they over-nighted me a new package which was a lifesaver since I was really needing the items for a show I was doing 3 days later!

The only FO I haven't cared for was their brown sugar.


----------



## kittywings (Sep 29, 2009)

My replenishment of honeysuckle fo is coming tomorrow   ... just when I have NO time to play  :cry:


----------



## Overthemoon (Oct 28, 2009)

I just received my order from WSP. All five scents were lovely, exactly what I wanted. I just wish I'd been the one at the house (had to have it shipped to my parents' as I do not receive mail consistently at my current address) and my father had to pay COD at the door. 

Even with the COD the price makes it worth it over the local Canadian suppliers I have looked into so I will probably by more fo from them again.

Now I just have to wait to get to Cranberry Lane for my oils and I'll be ready to soap.


----------

